# clones clones more clones



## rabbit229 (Dec 18, 2009)

i would like to start a thread on clones
i for 1 struggled with the clones and many ppl do
if i do 10 cutting only 5 will root i use a 10 plant cloner spraying the clone 15 min then off for 15 mins
i keep the dome on only for the first 3 days then take it off for the rest of the time
400 watt mhl hung 2 meters away from the cuttings with a small fan blowing them
1 would love 100% root rate so post your tips here
much appreciated


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 18, 2009)

scrap the metal halide, use cfls. scrap the humidity dome if they're in a cloner. just my advice, take it with a grain of salt. i have 100 percent strike rate tho.


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 18, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> scrap the metal halide, use cfls. scrap the humidity dome if they're in a cloner. just my advice, take it with a grain of salt. i have 100 percent strike rate tho.


 any help will do dude, do you spray your cuttings. i think i will scrap the halide and use cfls


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 18, 2009)

nice, cfls are cheaper, cooler, and easier in every way. i don't spray my cuttings at all, just keep the rapid rooter barely moist. a LOT of people spray their clones, but most don't have the cloner. good luck


----------



## hardroc (Dec 18, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> nice, cfls are cheaper, cooler, and easier in every way. i don't spray my cuttings at all, just keep the rapid rooter barely moist. a LOT of people spray their clones, but most don't have the cloner. good luck


I also heard it's not good to have wind blowing on them that early cause it dries the leafs up to quick, .......just what I read somewhere


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 18, 2009)

i agree with that as well.


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 18, 2009)

I took clones the same way for years..... it always took me 2-4 weeks to see roots 95% sucess rate.... A seed germinator with a dome and a 4 ft shop light.... I started the cuttings in pro mix #4....Recently I made some changes 

First Rapid Rooters http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Rooter-Tray-50-plugs/dp/B000I63VSE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1261055399&sr=1-2


> Product Description
> The breakthrough technology used in RapidRooter results in a unique matrix of composted organic material bound together by plant-derived polymers. RapidRooter is created through a scientifically controlled process which produces large populations of beneficial microbes in the plug media. These naturally occurring beneficial microbes colonize young roots and help young plants to resist disease while maximizing nutrient uptake. The optimal air-to-water ratio within the plug matrix causes explosive early root growth. Use RapidRooter for robust early rooting and explosive plant Growth


I added a heating pad and this germination station http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHO1RO/ref=ox_ya_oh_product

a temperature controller http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NZZG3S/ref=ox_ya_oh_product ......set it to 85*F

I'm seeing roots in 8 days and not one has died so far.........Rapid Rooters work good for dirt or hydro


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 18, 2009)

rabbit229 said:


> i would like to start a thread on clones
> i for 1 struggled with the clones and many ppl do
> if i do 10 cutting only 5 will root i use a 10 plant cloner spraying the clone 15 min then off for 15 mins
> i keep the dome on only for the first 3 days then take it off for the rest of the time
> ...


Leaves the sprayers on constantly, bro (assuming it's some sort of EZ-Clone knockoff - the sprayers should always be on).

And I've cloned all types of ways, am actually doing an experiment right now between cloning in E&F and rapid rooters with Roots Excellurator.

My normal method is to use a bubble cloner:



But I'm trying to get bubbles out of my life and go with E&F for everything, so I took these test clones a few days ago (in 3.5" pots):



Also took these concurrently with the E&F clones, as I might do 144 plants my next harvest, and I can't fit that many clones in my top E&F tray:



And there's an interesting thread around here called "Cloning Methods, a Poll" or something like that - good info on there.


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Leaves the sprayers on constantly, bro (assuming it's some sort of EZ-Clone knockoff - the sprayers should always be on).
> 
> And I've cloned all types of ways, am actually doing an experiment right now between cloning in E&F and rapid rooters with Roots Excellurator.
> 
> ...


 i have tryed it on constant in the past but the ends turn in to green mush i got a heater in the tank and is set to 78f my cuttings take about 3 weeks to root(way to long) my ph 5.5 5.9 ec 0.4 why so long. i will lose the fan to


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 19, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> I took clones the same way for years..... it always took me 2-4 weeks to see roots 95% sucess rate.... A seed germinator with a dome and a 4 ft shop light.... I started the cuttings in pro mix #4....Recently I made some changes
> 
> First Rapid Rooters http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Rooter-Tray-50-plugs/dp/B000I63VSE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1261055399&sr=1-2
> 
> ...


 i tryed this last year but i found it a pain in the butt having to keep going to the grow shop
i will defo stay with my easy cloner i just need to fine tune it, i want roots in just 1 week and 90% would be fantastic


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 19, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> scrap the metal halide, use cfls. scrap the humidity dome if they're in a cloner. just my advice, take it with a grain of salt. i have 100 percent strike rate tho.


 100% WOW that good, how long dose it take for your roots to show?
what do you keep your roots moist with just water or do you add any thing with it


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 19, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Leaves the sprayers on constantly, bro (assuming it's some sort of EZ-Clone knockoff - the sprayers should always be on).
> 
> And I've cloned all types of ways, am actually doing an experiment right now between cloning in E&F and rapid rooters with Roots Excellurator.
> 
> ...


 how long do your roots take to show bob
why do mine turn to mush wen on constant


----------



## spl1 (Dec 19, 2009)

rabbit229 said:


> how long do your roots take to show bob
> why do mine turn to mush wen on constant


What type of cloner do you have? Is is a home made one? If so can you get a pic of the tips when spraying?
You may have the tips spraying to to close to the new grow area of the clone, or the tips may be the wrong ones if it is a home made system.

Here is a home made Areo system I made, I have the spray tips 2" bellow the net cups and the mag pump is 500GPH. My root never look like mush and I have 100% clone rate with in 7 days so far, knock on wood.

If you could get some pics uploaded so we can see the system in action maybe we can help you.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 19, 2009)

rabbit229 said:


> how long do your roots take to show bob
> why do mine turn to mush wen on constant


In my bubble-cloner, 8-11 days, roughly.

In E&F, 10-13 days, roughly.

In Rapid Rooters, bout two weeks.


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 21, 2009)

spl1 said:


> What type of cloner do you have? Is is a home made one? If so can you get a pic of the tips when spraying?
> You may have the tips spraying to to close to the new grow area of the clone, or the tips may be the wrong ones if it is a home made system.
> 
> Here is a home made Areo system I made, I have the spray tips 2" bellow the net cups and the mag pump is 500GPH. My root never look like mush and I have 100% clone rate with in 7 days so far, knock on wood.
> ...


 i wll try get some pics, my system is not home made and the sprayers look like the same in your pic, they dont spray the water up they spray out of the left an right side of them
when i do a cut i will do it at 6inch and i put the end of the cutting hanging 2 inch out of the bottom of net pot, the nets sit about 10mm over the sprayers. if i left the the ends in side the nets i dont think whey would get wet


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 21, 2009)

rabbit229 said:


> i wll try get some pics, my system is not home made and the sprayers look like the same in your pic, they dont spray the water up they spray out of the left an right side of them
> when i do a cut i will do it at 6inch and i put the end of the cutting hanging 2 inch out of the bottom of net pot, the nets sit about 10mm over the sprayers. if i left the the ends in side the nets i dont think whey would get wet


 


i coped these of the net but sames airo system the sprayer nibs are the same as those but set up little diffant


----------



## RickWhite (Dec 21, 2009)

I have recently learned (the hard way) that the stem health of the mother is very important for successful cloning. If you have a mother with a K deficiency, or that has suffered from excessive nutrient concentrations your clones will have a much more difficult time.


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 21, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> I have recently learned (the hard way) that the stem health of the mother is very important for successful cloning. If you have a mother with a K deficiency, or that has suffered from excessive nutrient concentrations your clones will have a much more difficult time.


i think it its the mother she not looking very good very light in colour almost a yellow ish, i need to get a bit of green in her she only 4 month old may be she not getting much nuts to her


----------



## spl1 (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with Rick if the mother is a little off it makes it just that much harder for the clones to get going. 

My spray tip do fan out to the sides but they also spray in an upward direction as well. Also when I take my clipping I do it with at least 3 nodes and I cut the lower leafs on the bottom nodes of with a clean razor and I also scrap about an 1/2" off of one side of the lower part of the steam, so ware on this site it talks about scarification this exposes the tissue in the stem to more rooting gel or powder to help it grow roots faster. As you see in my pics I don't put the stem all the way down threw the bottom of the net, when the roots hit the bottom of the net cup it is ready for me to transplant it in to what every my customers want it in.

Tomorrow I will ad some pics of clones I just put in dirt for a customer that will be picking them up around noon my time, some of this clones are 7 to 14 days old.


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 22, 2009)

spl1 said:


> I agree with Rick if the mother is a little off it makes it just that much harder for the clones to get going.
> 
> My spray tip do fan out to the sides but they also spray in an upward direction as well. Also when I take my clipping I do it with at least 3 nodes and I cut the lower leafs on the bottom nodes of with a clean razor and I also scrap about an 1/2" off of one side of the lower part of the steam, so ware on this site it talks about scarification this exposes the tissue in the stem to more rooting gel or powder to help it grow roots faster. As you see in my pics I don't put the stem all the way down threw the bottom of the net, when the roots hit the bottom of the net cup it is ready for me to transplant it in to what every my customers want it in.
> 
> Tomorrow I will ad some pics of clones I just put in dirt for a customer that will be picking them up around noon my time, some of this clones are 7 to 14 days old.


 on my mother the nodes are very close if i take a cut 3 nodes down my cutting would only be about 1 and half inch. so i take it about 9 nodes down and cut of all the bottom just leave the top 3 nodes on
were i do my cut i scratch the end just the same as you do to help her root( i dont do a deep scratch just slightly 
i use gell and i leave them in the cloner for half hour befor i spray the gell of, i like to let the clone sit in the gell for a wile


----------



## spl1 (Dec 22, 2009)

I scratch down enough until I see the stem tissue, then I dip it in my rooting compound and go put in my sprayer. When I have filled my sprayer full that batch then I turn it back on. How often do you check your PH? I do mine every day in the morning and right before the lights go out. That way I can see if I have a problem from over night or if I had one during the day. Here are the pics I just took of the clones for my customer. They are 7 to 14 days old.


----------



## rabbit229 (Dec 22, 2009)

spl1 said:


> I scratch down enough until I see the stem tissue, then I dip it in my rooting compound and go put in my sprayer. When I have filled my sprayer full that batch then I turn it back on. How often do you check your PH? I do mine every day in the morning and right before the lights go out. That way I can see if I have a problem from over night or if I had one during the day. Here are the pics I just took of the clones for my customer. They are 7 to 14 days old.


yeah i check every day and i need to ph it down to 5.8 it go's to 6.0 at night but i have my light on 24/7
big problems to day i got about 4 with roots and 2 of them have started to rot, i changed the water yeaterday because it was old 3 week old water. i cleand the system with h2o2 and rinced it properly, got the ph to 5.7 and the nute's at just 0.4 temp is 75f so why have they started to rot


----------



## spl1 (Dec 22, 2009)

What is the water temp at? What color is the tank top? Can you up load a nice clear pic of the roots? Are you using any dark colored nut additives?

If the temp is too high it can cause rot, run 2 tsp of 3% H202 (peroxide) per gallon of water and run it for 48 hours then flush and clean the system with 1 tsp of bleach per gallon of water (no plants are in the system at this stage of cleaning) and then flush with just water. This should kill of the funk you have going on. You need to keep the PH around 5.2 to 5.8 no higher, if you have to keep adjusting the PH every day you have algae growth going on and the high temps will bring on the rot.


I keep my tank at around 72 F with my PH at 5.2 and I run 30 clones per ten gallon and clean my tank every 30 days. Every day I check my PH and add PH 5.2 water only when it needs it. I run 1 tsp of superthrive per ten gallons of water and I also run Advanced Nutrients Nirvava in my tank.


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a simple cloning question -- when in a plant's life stage do you take clones? Pre-flower I assume, when you know they're female but haven't gone full-flower yet?

I just do simple soil grows for myself and friends, but I'd like to take some clones of this year's indoor grow and put them outside for the coming summer (after they set up for awhile, of course).


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 23, 2009)

Kriegs said:


> I have a simple cloning question -- when in a plant's life stage do you take clones? Pre-flower I assume, when you know they're female but haven't gone full-flower yet?
> 
> I just do simple soil grows for myself and friends, but I'd like to take some clones of this year's indoor grow and put them outside for the coming summer (after they set up for awhile, of course).


clone in veg, most people sex the mother plant in your position. you can still clone in preflower and in early flower, but cloning in veg is better imo.


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 24, 2009)

spl1 said:


> I scratch down enough until I see the stem tissue, then I dip it in my rooting compound and go put in my sprayer. When I have filled my sprayer full that batch then I turn it back on. How often do you check your PH? I do mine every day in the morning and right before the lights go out. That way I can see if I have a problem from over night or if I had one during the day. Here are the pics I just took of the clones for my customer. They are 7 to 14 days old.


 
Hey spl1..I have a question for you..I noticed your leaves on the clones aren't cut halfway? Do you not do that? and if so can you explain? I just took my first batch of clones about 10 days ago, but i want to make sure that i have a clone thats rooted of each one before they go into flower..and just trying to find the way thats gonna work best for me..thanks


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 24, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> clone in veg, most people sex the mother plant in your position. you can still clone in preflower and in early flower, but cloning in veg is better imo.


Thanks! I guess what I could do would be to clone a bunch off several plants, then just boot the ones that aren't female.

Cheers...!


----------



## spl1 (Dec 24, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Hey spl1..I have a question for you..I noticed your leaves on the clones aren't cut halfway? Do you not do that? and if so can you explain? I just took my first batch of clones about 10 days ago, but i want to make sure that i have a clone that's rooted of each one before they go into flower..and just trying to find the way that's gonna work best for me..thanks


No I don't cut my leaves in half, the bottom half are going to fall off any ways when they grow up. I like too leave the leaf system alone they have energy in them that the clone may need.

Some people say to cut them in half but I think they have clear domes and do the spray mist thing. I don't use a dome, I don't spray mist, and the stem is sprayed with water 24/7 until the root form.
I have never used the dome clone system so I don't know first hand how to use it, I have read how to do it, but why change from some thing that works well for me.


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 24, 2009)

spl1 said:


> No I don't cut my leaves in half, the bottom half are going to fall off any ways when they grow up. I like too leave the leaf system alone they have energy in them that the clone may need.
> 
> Some people say to cut them in half but I think they have clear domes and do the spray mist thing. I don't use a dome, I don't spray mist, and the stem is sprayed with water 24/7 until the root form.
> I have never used the dome clone system so I don't know first hand how to use it, I have read how to do it, but why change from some thing that works well for me.


 
Interesting...And thanks..I noticed the few i didn't cut the leaves on are doing pretty good..I don't blame ya, why change it,when it works..thanks again


----------



## forest 9 (Dec 25, 2009)

spl1 said:


> What is the water temp at? What color is the tank top? Can you up load a nice clear pic of the roots? Are you using any dark colored nut additives?
> 
> If the temp is too high it can cause rot, run 2 tsp of 3% H202 (peroxide) per gallon of water and run it for 48 hours then flush and clean the system with 1 tsp of bleach per gallon of water (no plants are in the system at this stage of cleaning) and then flush with just water. This should kill of the funk you have going on. You need to keep the PH around 5.2 to 5.8 no higher, if you have to keep adjusting the PH every day you have algae growth going on and the high temps will bring on the rot.
> 
> ...


will the plant use up all the h2o2 with in 48 hours also is it safe to use 4ml per ltr of 3%


----------



## forest 9 (Dec 26, 2009)

forest 9 said:


> will the plant use up all the h2o2 with in 48 hours also is it safe to use 4ml per ltr of 3%


this is a very slow forum

24 hour later and still no reply


----------



## dirtee (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello all, new to this and testing my first cloning scenario but I hope it's not too far off topic. 

When cloning to find gender, can you go straight to 12-12 lighting? Or do the clones have to root prior to switching the lighting?

Thanks in advance.

dirt


----------



## spl1 (Dec 27, 2009)

forest 9 said:


> this is a very slow forum
> 
> 24 hour later and still no reply


Well it is over the holidays right now, you know that little thing called X-mass. Maybe you have heard of it?

If you have root rot it will never go away, you can only manage it even if you run H202 in the tank you will be only treating the symptom. You can take the plant with the problem and soak it in 3% strait in a old coffee mug and dunk it up and down like a tea bag, this will help to maybe grow new roots so the infected ones can be cut out.

Yes H202 will break down after a few days in the tank.



> Rhizoctonia root rot (Rhizoctonia solani) is a fungal disease which causes damping-off of seedlings and foot rot of cuttings. Infection occurs in warm to hot temperatures and moderate moisture levels. The fungi is found in all natural soils and can survive indefinitely. Infected plants often have slightly sunken lesions on the stem at or below the soil line.
> 
> Pythium Root Rot (Pythium spp.) is similar to Rhizoctonia in that it causes damping-off of seedlings and foot rot of cuttings. However, infection occurs in cool, wet, poorly-drained soils, and by overwatering. Infection results in wet odorless rots. When severe, the lower portion of the stem can become slimy and black. Usually, the soft to slimy rotted outer portion of the root can be easily separated from the inner core. Species of Pythium can survive for several years in soil and plant refuse.
> 
> ...


----------



## spl1 (Dec 27, 2009)

dirtee said:


> Hello all, new to this and testing my first cloning scenario but I hope it's not too far off topic.
> 
> When cloning to find gender, can you go straight to 12-12 lighting? Or do the clones have to root prior to switching the lighting?
> 
> ...


It must be rooted before the 12/12 but you don't have to veg it at all.


----------



## superdave5 (Dec 27, 2009)

Humidity is a key element in cloning so I wouldnt throw that out. Alot comes down to the strain your cloning. Some are easier than others. Alot of it comes down to how your taking the cutting, what hormone your dipping it in, what medium its then goes to, and how you intend on growing it. Ive had near 100% success rate using CLEAN STERILE razor blade, as soon as I take the cutting it goes straight into water for about 30-45 mins to soften tissue, the dip it into clonex/shultz roottake, then into rockwool, and finally goes into a humidity dome until I see roots. I spray and fan the cuttings once a day as well. Ive had bad luck cloning in soil, prob just my luck, but rockwool works great and it braces the cutting well. Good luck hope that helps


----------



## forest 9 (Dec 27, 2009)

spl1 said:


> Well it is over the holidays right now, you know that little thing called X-mass. Maybe you have heard of it?
> 
> If you have root rot it will never go away, you can only manage it even if you run H202 in the tank you will be only treating the symptom. You can take the plant with the problem and soak it in 3% strait in a old coffee mug and dunk it up and down like a tea bag, this will help to maybe grow new roots so the infected ones can be cut out.
> 
> Yes H202 will break down after a few days in the tank.


 thanks dude that really helps


----------



## mrduke (Dec 27, 2009)

does anyone know how to transplant from a aero cloner in to rockwool blocks the 6x6 ones?


----------



## dirtee (Dec 27, 2009)

spl1 said:


> It must be rooted before the 12/12 but you don't have to veg it at all.


Thanks for the response, just hoping that I can get this cloning down and no thave to rely on seeds.


----------



## spl1 (Dec 27, 2009)

mrduke said:


> does anyone know how to transplant from a aero cloner in to rockwool blocks the 6x6 ones?


Break open the rockwool cube just like a hot dog bun then check to see if it is enough for the roots. If so then soak the rockwool cube in PH water with and hold the rockwool closed with 3 rubber bands around the side from top to bottom and just wait from there.

If you need to cut a little bit of the roots it is ok but don't go over border with it. Hope this helps you.


----------



## forest 9 (Dec 28, 2009)

spl1 said:


> Break open the rockwool cube just like a hot dog bun then check to see if it is enough for the roots. If so then soak the rockwool cube in PH water with and hold the rockwool closed with 3 rubber bands around the side from top to bottom and just wait from there.
> 
> If you need to cut a little bit of the roots it is ok but don't go over border with it. Hope this helps you.


 rubber bands , now your thinking!
thats good and very help full dude loads of us weed heads would never of thought of that rubber bands, SMART


----------



## spl1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep rubber bands were much faster than sliding the plastic back on, lol


----------



## forest 9 (Dec 30, 2009)

spl1 said:


> Yep rubber bands were much faster than sliding the plastic back on, lol


 is it posible to take a cutting from a plant 1 week in to flower
will the cutting go back to veg if it is in 24/7 light
i ask because of sea of green you need many cuttings


----------



## apasunee (Dec 30, 2009)

I also have a plant 1 week in flower just showed first pistil......... I would love to take a few cuttings without the whole plant going into veg again....


----------



## guitarabuser (Dec 30, 2009)

I made my own cloner based on one in the DIY section. I had very little success with it until I installed an Ice Probe to get the temp down. Now I'm at 100%. I also started using Roots Excelurator in it.


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 30, 2009)

forest 9 said:


> is it posible to take a cutting from a plant 1 week in to flower
> will the cutting go back to veg if it is in 24/7 light
> i ask because of sea of green you need many cuttings


 Yes u can tke clones up to 2 weeks in flower although the less time the better.. It takes time to revert back to veg mode.


----------



## forest 9 (Dec 31, 2009)

streetlegal said:


> Yes u can tke clones up to 2 weeks in flower although the less time the better.. It takes time to revert back to veg mode.


 would this f**k the plant up putting in back it to flower right away
when doing sog the not really do veg stage they go right it to flower from the clone box

so if i take a cutting from 1week in to flower
then put the clone in the clone box(light24/7)
when its roots have fully astablished, is it fine to put it back into flower with out messing up the plant, resulting in bad yeild????or would this not afect the yeild??


----------



## 808Bubbler (Dec 31, 2009)

all that stuff really isn&#699;t necessary. Although it does work. But make sure you&#699;re cutting your cuttings at an angle to get more surface area for roots to grow. dip the in rooting powder and stick them in a jiffy7 puck. keep em in light and watch the humidity you should get a 100% rooting rate if you don&#699;t then you did something wrong with the ones that died.


----------



## Cannacopia (Dec 31, 2009)

From what I've (heard) a high success method is using rockwool cubes with a clear lid on a black tray for a few days. Regular 4' shop lights right off the top of the lid to keep heat up near 95f with high humidity (cant absorb water with no roots). Once the cuttings look less hurricane strewn you can remove the top and encourage root growth. Spraying before the lid comes off is a must but dont over do it because if water puddles in the tray you got problems. When the lid is removed spraying will only slow down root growth. let the cubes get a little dry but not all the way (very bad). They will grow roots to find water. Too much water and they are lazy (no roots). CloneX is awesome but make sure to use only a little because it eats too much of the stem away if you goop it on the whole thing. only on the main cut to seal in the pores. Again from what I've (heard) it has a near 98% success rate with little cost and turn around time is 7-10 days depending on size of cutting.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 31, 2009)

I use a Botanicare cloner and get roots in 5 to 10 days. RO water and Clonex in the res. No dome, no misting. I strip the bottom node to expose the cambium and run the machine non-stop. I keep it in my veg room about ten feet away from a 600 watter. 100% success always.


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 31, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I use a Botanicare cloner and get roots in 5 to 10 days. RO water and Clonex in the res. No dome, no misting. I strip the bottom node to expose the cambium and run the machine non-stop. I keep it in my veg room about ten feet away from a 600 watter. 100% success always.


I have their daisy clone 8 site. What temp is your water? I think I may need a cooler or something. The room gets pretty hot. Thx


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 31, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> I have their daisy clone 8 site. What temp is your water? I think I may need a cooler or something. The room gets pretty hot. Thx


I am running that in a pretty cool room. 62ish. Still, the pump warms the water noticeably. The Daisy is smaller than the 25 site one I have; I don't know if the pumps are the same, but less water, same pump= higher water temp. Cool is good. If you have an unheated space to run it in that'll help. Sorry, I never checked the temp of the water (although it's right there on my pH meter (5.5). I just figured since my space is so cool this time of year it wasn't important. I haven't run the cloner in hot weather though.


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks. I've had success in winter with it, but tons of problems in summer, so I assume
it's the heat. I'm in the process of making a bigger one. Maybe I'll get that ice probe chiller.


----------



## forest 9 (Jan 2, 2010)

forest 9 said:


> would this f**k the plant up putting in back it to flower right away
> when doing sog the not really do veg stage they go right it to flower from the clone box
> 
> so if i take a cutting from 1week in to flower
> ...


 any one no?


----------



## spl1 (Jan 2, 2010)

forest 9 said:


> any one no?


It would be a slow grower do the the fact that you are stressing the plant in a short time frame.

If you took a rooted clone and put in a flower stage for a week, it would have just started to adjust to the 12/12 and the internal time clock is chemically changing.
Then you took it back out and put it a 24/7 light after the plant has just adjusted puts stress on the plant, and then a week later you put it back into flower 12/12. 

You my get a hermi.


----------



## freddyc (Jan 4, 2010)

I built myself a aerocloner, with the spray nozzles and have had 100 % success ever since. Just gotta find the thread and follow the instructions. No cloning gel or any other magic bullets. Just plain water (ph to 5.8 and within 2 weeks evrybodies happy. Then light feeding (700-800 ppm @ 0.7) under 4x48" 6500K for a few weeks then into flower with the HPS. Works beautifully.


----------



## spl1 (Jan 5, 2010)

freddyc said:


> I built myself a aerocloner, with the spray nozzles and have had 100 % success ever since. Just gotta find the thread and follow the instructions. No cloning gel or any other magic bullets. Just plain water (ph to 5.8 and within 2 weeks evrybodies happy. Then light feeding (700-800 ppm @ 0.7) under 4x48" 6500K for a few weeks then into flower with the HPS. Works beautifully.


This is the tread I think you were talking about.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html


----------



## rabbit229 (Jan 10, 2010)

spl1 said:


> This is the tread I think you were talking about.
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html


 any one use superthrive with ther cuttings?


----------



## Trubliever82 (Jan 12, 2010)

i had problems cloning. Tried everything until I bought a areocloner(knockoff) on ebay. Filled it up with regular tap with 1/4tsp of superthrive and left runing 24/7 with 2ft t8 shop light and been getting roots in about 5-7 days. Note: I fed the mother water for 3-4 days first cuz they root faster without nutrients in the mother. Also I take cuttings in the middle of the two nodes and leave 2 nodes under the water and 1 or 2 above. and cut the leaves in half to lower transpiration. Cutting the leaves also help to fit more in the cloner. BTW this was info I read in the Gorge Cerventes grow bible so i figured itd help


----------



## rabbit229 (Jan 16, 2010)

Trubliever82 said:


> i had problems cloning. Tried everything until I bought a areocloner(knockoff) on ebay. Filled it up with regular tap with 1/4tsp of superthrive and left runing 24/7 with 2ft t8 shop light and been getting roots in about 5-7 days. Note: I fed the mother water for 3-4 days first cuz they root faster without nutrients in the mother. Also I take cuttings in the middle of the two nodes and leave 2 nodes under the water and 1 or 2 above. and cut the leaves in half to lower transpiration. Cutting the leaves also help to fit more in the cloner. BTW this was info I read in the Gorge Cerventes grow bible so i figured itd help


come on guys dont stop this thread

many ppl have lots of problems out there with cloning. heat problems etc

let us know all your tips lets get your info out there


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeroponics solved my problems. Now I get roots in 5-7 days every time. Only difficulty is keeping the res at a decent temp. It tends to get too hot (85). I think I'm going to try a larger res.


----------



## rabbit229 (Jan 17, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Aeroponics solved my problems. Now I get roots in 5-7 days every time. Only difficulty is keeping the res at a decent temp. It tends to get too hot (85). I think I'm going to try a larger res.


 why dont you set your pump to 15 min on 15 off. your pump will heat up the water if its running all the time

when you put your cuttings in your aeroponic system what do you add to your water?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 17, 2010)

Dupe post, oops


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 17, 2010)

rabbit229 said:


> why dont you set your pump to 15 min on 15 off. your pump will heat up the water if its running all the time
> 
> when you put your cuttings in your aeroponic system what do you add to your water?


I was hoping to avoid doing that since I feel it may burn out the pump faster, but I am going to try it. When the pump has been off, the water is around 72 degrees. Hopefully it will help and I can use the same method on the large res too. I need to be able to take more than 8 cuttings at a time. I use Botanicare's Power Clone. Was successful with it previously in the winter in a different part of the house.

Do you think I need an airstone to keep the water moving since the pump will be off most of the time now?


----------



## stumps (Jan 17, 2010)

rabbit229 said:


> any one use superthrive with ther cuttings?


 I've used it but don't any more. If I keep my rez at 80 and the air stones going I have roots in as little as 5 day using only tap water.


----------



## rabbit229 (Jan 18, 2010)

stumps said:


> I've used it but don't any more. If I keep my rez at 80 and the air stones going I have roots in as little as 5 day using only tap water.


when i have my water at them temps the stem turns to mush so i keep it at 70 but it takes 3weeks could it be some think to do with the strain????

what dose every one els put in the res? i just use 1 drop of superthrive per gallon and ph at any were between 5.5 and 6.0

why dose it take so long in my arocloner i have it spraying 15 on 15 off if i have it on constant it makes the ends of the stem go mushy??


----------



## rabbit229 (Jan 20, 2010)

rabbit229 said:


> when i have my water at them temps the stem turns to mush so i keep it at 70 but it takes 3weeks could it be some think to do with the strain????
> 
> what dose every one els put in the res? i just use 1 drop of superthrive per gallon and ph at any were between 5.5 and 6.0
> 
> why dose it take so long in my arocloner i have it spraying 15 on 15 off if i have it on constant it makes the ends of the stem go mushy??


any body? what am i doing wrong why so long


----------



## RickWhite (Jan 21, 2010)

Many of the problems people might be experiencing with cloning might have to do with Pythium, the fungus that is responsible for root rot. Many systems contain some Pythium which can make cloning difficult.

First, Pythium is systemic and is often fund in the plant stem. The good news is that it can be defeated.

Pythium breeds well above 70 deg, in low O2 water. Plus, it probably prefers higher PH. It is an opportunistic pathogen which means it attacks vulnerable (weak) roots. The reason the aero-cloners are working is because the Pythium can not thrive in such an O2 rich environment. If stems are rotting, you may have a Pythium issue.

To overcome this, do not heat your clone solution, keep your PH low 5.7 or so and keep things well aerated. Of course clone machines do a great job of this. It might also help to soak cuttings in a light bleach solution (5 drops / gall or so) but this is experimental for me. Other than that, always scrape one side of your stem so the rootless plant can uptake water and keep in high humidity.

I have rooted the same strain many times with 99% success. When I discovered the presence of Pythium, this dropped to around 5%. I was lucky to save my prized strain and am looking foreword to a new batch of strong clones in my new DIY fogger powered clone machine.

Good luck.


----------



## spl1 (Jan 27, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> Many of the problems people might be experiencing with cloning might have to do with Pythium, the fungus that is responsible for root rot. Many systems contain some Pythium which can make cloning difficult.
> 
> First, Pythium is systemic and is often fund in the plant stem. The good news is that it can be defeated.
> 
> ...


I use 8 to 10 drops per gallon of water it works great if you don't use prozyms.

Also Superthrive is a great things for new cuttings, I use it 1/8 tsp per gallon and and I dip my cutting in Schultz rooting dust.


----------



## dwaenekd2 (Jan 27, 2010)

my roommate and i use a humidity dome with T-5 florescent and a heating pad underneath that. we airate the dome everyday to allow fresh air in, and then we mist the dome and clones and let them do their thing, we get roots in about a week, we"ve only had 1 clone die in the humidity dome and i think it got smashed and the roots that were forming broke, so it works very well, the more leaves that are on the cutting the faster it will root.


----------



## SotaFats (Feb 8, 2010)

Been having problems getting roots in 7days. After reading this whole thread I thinks its my diy clone sprayer res is to hot. Gonna be watching temps closely now. I liked the farmer that used the silver duct tape for his bucket, im gonna use that silver shit to redo my lid as the duct tape don&#8217;t cut it with water. Check my journal for he bucket set up. Oh and the bucket started leaking around the grommets after about 5 days, gotta fix that tonite.


----------

